# Investments since selling my home



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

Managed to purchase some stocks from Nov until last week, see list of holdings below. See have $205K cash to deploy which is alot, most importantly won't need to touch the money for a few years to come.

Banks: Scotia; Royal, & TD 200 shares each

Utilities: Fortis 400 shares

Telecom: Telus 800 shares

Energy Sector: Enbridge & Suncor ENB 500 & SU 800 shares


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

excellent lineup. It's a 10.

newfoundlander u are a role model. You haven't put a foot wrong, not even once, since you arrived in cmf.


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

I read alot of the posts and take everything in to account before making any decisions. Feedback and opinions are great appreciated.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ Now you watch those stocks like a hawk (okay, an owl instead). :encouragement: 

I don't normally comment in the Money Diaries but since you asked, what's with the 


> See have $205K cash to deploy which is alot, most importantly won't need to touch the money for a few years to come.


? Do you mean you still have $205K leftover? If so, I would put that into fix income, like a GIC. (This is all without knowing (and don't really want/need to know) what your asset allocations are but do know you're investing with your house $ and that you're retired.)


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

Yes $205,000 still in cash currently. Still working for the next 3 years. Have considered fixed income options. Have not competely ruled out adding a couple of more stocks first. My plan in three years is to take CPP early and that along with my army pension being increased from the current amount at age 60. I should be taking in around $1,000 more a month in pensions total between the too which leave me a shortfall of $800 per month from working so all looks good long term for us. Dividend income will help out with that amount going forward and will reduce the $800 a month to around a few hundred dollars approx but not all months depending on payment dates etc.


----------



## *PetePerfectMan* (Jan 24, 2019)

newfoundlander61 said:


> Managed to purchase some stocks from Nov until last week, see list of holdings below. See have $205K cash to deploy which is alot, most importantly won't need to touch the money for a few years to come.
> 
> Banks: Scotia; Royal, & TD 200 shares each
> 
> ...


The only thing that I can say is, how did you do that? It's freaking awesome to have those shares. Care to share some secrets.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

*PetePerfectMan* said:


> The only thing that I can say is, how did you do that? It's freaking awesome to have those shares. Care to share some secrets.



might i ask you to please rein in the sarcasm though

newfoundlander has been a forum participant for many years. His financial story is actually a little jewel. As many canadians do, he began investing somewhat late in life. He was able to study well, never put a financial foot wrong, invested wisely, coasts along today with a nifty retirement future just about guaranteed for himself & his wife.

there are many canadians who arrive at similar later stages in their lives without being able to plan as well as newfoundlander. News media are full of stories about such unfortunate persons, because who is going to pay for them in their old age.

this is why newfoundlander's story is an important case model. His success can serve as a role model for all kinds of men & women who approach retirement without having built a nest egg. Newfoundler has shown how a very appealing nest egg is still possible.

persons following newfoundlander's story with interest & respect understand how & why he chose the stocks that he recently purchased. Everything adds up to an outstanding diary chronicle.






.


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

The most impressive part is he seems to have done it by saving, paying off a mortgage, and selling his moderate (Newfoundland?) home for a normal price... Not by lucking into a $1.5M Toronto home that he paid 200k for, like so many.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

newfoundlander61 said:


> Yes $205,000 still in cash currently. Still working for the next 3 years. Have considered fixed income options. Have not competely ruled out adding a couple of more stocks first ...


If some stocks are likely, have you considered putting some into the brokerage's preferred HISA MF?
It won't be as much as rate chasing but will be available immediately or almost immediately to help with the stock purchase. With most running at about 1.6%, it is better than a lot of regular accounts.

(This article is old as I know that several on the list are paying 1.6%).
http://www.canadiancapitalist.com/high-interest-savings-accounts-at-discount-brokers/

Or if you don't mind another bank account, becoming a new Tangerine customer by April 30th, 2019 gets you six months of 3%.
https://www.tangerine.ca/en/landing...V1LXACh2SUASHEAAYASAAEgKmM_D_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


These don't have the longer commitment of the GICs ... though some in GICs might also be good.


Cheers


----------



## yyz (Aug 11, 2013)

humble_pie said:


> might i ask you to please rein in the sarcasm though
> 
> newfoundlander has been a forum participant for many years. His financial story is actually a little jewel. As many canadians do, he began investing somewhat late in life. He was able to study well, never put a financial foot wrong, invested wisely, coasts along today with a nifty retirement future just about guaranteed for himself & his wife.
> 
> ...


Mind showing exactly where the sarcasm is?


----------



## Pluto (Sep 12, 2013)

newfoundlander61 said:


> Managed to purchase some stocks from Nov until last week, see list of holdings below. See have $205K cash to deploy which is alot, most importantly won't need to touch the money for a few years to come.
> 
> Banks: Scotia; Royal, & TD 200 shares each
> 
> ...


I think you are doing well. I know a guy who is 89 and he has all his savings, over $500,000, in Canadian dividend payers like yours. he gets over 20,000 a year in dividends and pays no tax on it due to the tax credit. he gets nervous during corrections, but manages to not panic and hold on. Keep up the good work.


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks for all the good feedback, much appreciated.


----------



## *PetePerfectMan* (Jan 24, 2019)

humble_pie said:


> might i ask you to please rein in the sarcasm though
> 
> newfoundlander has been a forum participant for many years. His financial story is actually a little jewel. As many canadians do, he began investing somewhat late in life. He was able to study well, never put a financial foot wrong, invested wisely, coasts along today with a nifty retirement future just about guaranteed for himself & his wife.
> 
> ...


Sorry for my words, I didn't see how newfoundlandler became successful in this field. I just participated in this forum for a month. I'll make sure to know members better. I will make sure of that. Thank you for enlightening me, humble_pie


----------



## yyz (Aug 11, 2013)

*PetePerfectMan* said:


> Sorry for my words, I didn't see how newfoundlandler became successful in this field. I just participated in this forum for a month. I'll make sure to know members better. I will make sure of that. Thank you for enlightening me, humble_pie


If anyone deserves an apology it is you.I guess that's why new members are hard to come by.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

yyz said:


> If anyone deserves an apology it is you.I guess that's why new members are hard to come by.


Agree 100% with that!


----------

